# Mule separation anxiety



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

Molly mini mules, 8 months old. Been having an increasing problem with Red, she's freaking out more and more when I take Thistle out of her space, even if she remains close. They share a stall (I do not have a spare stall). Even in the barn, with Red in a stall and Thistle tied right outside (but out of sight, because, you know, mini) she freaks out to the point of rearing against the stall walls, shoving her feet through the bars.

I had to take Thistle to the vet today... of course I brought Red with us, but left Red in the trailer while Thistle was inside. We had to wait a bit, like 20 minutes, and the entire time we could hear Red. When we took Thistle outside to jog her out, Red started literally trying to climb out of the trailer, even though she could look through the space in the door and see Thistle.

Thistle, on the other hand, was fine. She does get upset if Red is the one taken away, but not to the extent Red does.

We have a horse, but Red gets upset even if turned out with the horse when I remove Thistle from the corral. I haven't tried leaving Red and the horse together and trailering Thistle elsewhere.

The problem seems to be getting worse, instead of better. These are my first mules.

This cannot go on, Red is going to hurt herself. What's the best way to break this separation anxiety?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't know about mules, but I've heard the more seasoned horse people on here say that you need to tie them apart, where they can't see each other, until they calm down. They say it may take a few days of doing it consistently before it works, and you don't tie them over night. Basically, they learn to calm down because panicking gets them nowhere.


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

Its the same with any equine and buddy-sour. She might have been a hard one to wean. She needs to be kept occupied while her buddy is away. Give her a toy, or a small task. She's young, she can't handle much time at once. Treat her as any foal being weaned, and work with her while she must be separated.


----------

